# U.N.'s 9,000 Handpicked Syrian Refugees for the U.S.



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

> We applaud the 25 countries that have agreed to resettle Syrian refugees, including some who will be accepting UNHCR refugee referrals for the first time. The United States accepts the majority of all UNHCR referrals from around the world. Last year, we reached our goal of resettling nearly 70,000 refugees from nearly 70 countries. And we plan to lead in resettling Syrians as well. We are reviewing some 9,000 recent UNHCR referrals from Syria. We are receiving roughly a thousand new ones each month, and we expect admissions from Syria to surge in 2015 and beyond.


U.S. Plans To Lead in Resettling Syrian Refugees

Well? Thoughts on this? I know I have mine. Further cultural fragmenting.

Then again, is there any culture left?


----------



## ApexPredator (Aug 17, 2013)

There is but it makes me sad and despondent thinking about it.

On a side note I don't mind refugees so long as they do it legal and accept our culture and embrace it.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Kurds or Christians fleeing from aggression I would welcome with open arms.they must become citizens though.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I agree, Apex and MI. Trouble is, when the people are coming from regions where the culture is not only an opposing culture but one with intention of world domination and subjugation, what can we expect? I am sure the U.N. and the government didn't screen for Christian refugees.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

*** Like most other refugees resettled in the United States, they will get help from the International Organization for Migration with medical exams and transportation to the United States. Once they arrive, networks of resettlement agencies, charities, churches, civic organizations and local volunteers will welcome them. These groups work in 180 communities across the country and make sure refugees have homes, furniture, clothes, English classes, job training, health care and help enrolling their children in school. They are now preparing key contacts in American communities to welcome Syrians. ***

So they claim these refugees will get here without our tax dollars. But does anybody really think that they won't end up on government assistance once they're here? They should only bring in the ones that can contribute to our society (doctors, engineers, etc) and make America a better place. The last thing we need is more leeches on govt handouts. We have enough of our own as it is. We will probably import isis fighters in the mix as well.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Hope they have poor immunity?


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Denton said:


> I agree, Apex and MI. Trouble is, when the people are coming from regions where the culture is not only an opposing culture but one with intention of world domination and subjugation, what can we expect? I am sure the U.N. and the government didn't screen for Christian refugees.


(Edited,)Looks like you got me on that Denton,......too bad the UN and Govt.is letting them in at all.on second thought,let them stay there.

Not to hack this topic but,at least I feel safe for now,none of the refugees want to live where we are.its too freekin cold.I don't see why Hmong and Somalis were drawn to Minnesota or any other cold place in the first place as the Inors have spoken of several time before.

Maybe send them all to the north pole?.to see if they really want to stay in the USA?.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Denton said:


> U.S. Plans To Lead in Resettling Syrian Refugees
> 
> Well? Thoughts on this? I know I have mine. Further cultural fragmenting.
> 
> Then again, is there any culture left?


Nothing I care to speak/type. My head is starting to spin...


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

More "neighborhoods" like our Hmong groups here. You know the guys that send money to their favorite jihad group or train to be terrorists themselves.
Same "neighborhoods" that demand - no Christmas carols or Santa Claus. Then demand days off from school for their kids for their religious holidays.


----------



## ApexPredator (Aug 17, 2013)

This is the result of an accepting society honestly this wouldn't even be an issue if we would fight for our values and beliefs but until we fix our own culture how can we expect anyone to want to emulate it. Strong cultures absorb weak ones end of story.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm not surprised, I am disgusted but not one bit surprised. 

I am surprised that some UN chick named Anne C Richard has the following title;

Assistant Secretary, Bureau of Population, Refugees, and Migration



We are doomed.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

It's only a few thousand more people stepping in line ahead of my step-daughter who has been waiting for 8 years already.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Diver said:


> It's only a few thousand more people stepping in line ahead of my step-daughter who has been waiting for 8 years already.


That makes me angry just thinking about it. People who do things the right way are stepped on for political purposes.

Yes, this refugee thing is an agenda tool. There are Iraqi Christians, and Christians all over the Middle East, where the U.S. government aided Arab Spring murderers are slaughtering them, could be saved, brought here, and become members of our society as it should be. Their fundamental beliefs would blend well with our notion of God-given rights. That is one of the two reasons why they won't be brought here in any numbers.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I am all for letting in Christians, Jews, Atheists, Hindus, and a few others...BUT NO Muslims...


----------

